# Pregnant or not?



## A J (Oct 2, 2011)

Hi,

I wonder if anyone can give advice.
I have had 5 previous m/c all early on- 3 natural pregnancies all ending approx 7 weeks and 2 early m/c with donor eggs.
the last m/c was 27th January when hcg had dropped. Meds stopped that day and bleeding also started.

I went for a scan at a new clinic on 14th Feb which showed good lining and one follicle so ovulation may have been on the way. So, thought we may as well try naturally this month.

Saturday I did a hpt which showed a very, very faint positive and again yesterday. 
Im petrified that this could all go wrong and am wondering if there is anything I can do at this stage to help keep the pregnancy. I have started taking baby aspirin but am wondering if progesterone may help.

I was about to start a new DE cycle and would be taking steroids with it. Should I contact the clinic and ask if they would still prescribe them. 
Im very anxious as I know that every day is important and it may take a few days to get an appointment at clinic for prescription if they would.
Not much hope with my GP I suspect!!

Any advice would be so appreciated. Not sure if I have posted in the right place.

AJ xx


----------



## Sheilaweb (Mar 21, 2006)

I would certainly give your clinic a call and ask for a prescription, especially as seeing your gp is less than helpful - best wishes
Sheila


----------



## A J (Oct 2, 2011)

Thank you Sheila, I will ring them tomorrow hopefully they will help as I'm very anxious. CB digital shows 1-2 weeks today so at least I know that I am defiantly pregnant as those faint lines are stressful in themselves.
AJ x


----------



## Yellow38 (Nov 13, 2010)

Definitly contact your clinic and see if they will give you steroids - in my experience it is pointless going to your GP - I was told that they don't have the ability to prescribe such treatment/drugs.  You never know the aspirin might make all the difference so at least you are doing something new now.

I wish you the very best of luck,
Yellow x


----------



## strawbs (May 16, 2005)

This happened to me in 2009, m/c and was preg again 6 weeks later after I had booked in privately to see a m/c consul.  i wnet to see him already 4 weeks pregnant, he obviously couldn't do the tests he needed to.  He prescribed metformin (I have pcos), high strength vit D (used for low level immune stuff) and baby aspirin.  My little boy is 2 in 3 weeks time.  I have gone on to have 2 futher m/c but still hoping for another helathy baby       , good luck

I would ring your clinic for sure

strawbs x x x x x x 

p.s. I got  cyclogest too!!


----------



## A J (Oct 2, 2011)

Thank you so much for your replies.

I have contacted the clinic today and will have a prescription for steroids to pick up tomorrow. I have also started cyclogest 400mg twice a day from today. My local epu clinic gave those to me as I have been there a few times in the past for previous m/c. They were really happy to see me pregnany again.

Im absolutly terrified that it will go wrong, had a bit of brown discharge earlier which from past experience has never been a good thing for me but I cant do anymore than what Im trying to do...

AJ xx


----------

